# sunburn



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

well we were fishing in Destin and apparently i didn't wear enough sun screen and i have a pusy, bubbly, nasty face, and red swollen feet that are pussing out yellow stuff with blisters. ive been keeping aloe on them. what else can i do? i want this to go away it hurts soo bad


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

watch out for infection, keep as clean and dry as possible, I have heard soaking in baking soda will help, I used the aloe spray on the kids when they got a burn at disney and it was better in 3 days.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sounds like you already have an infection. Serious sunburns like that need a doctors attention or else you may have scaring. For minor sunburn pain mix several tablespoons of apple cider vinegar in cool water and dab carefully with a washcloth on the sunburn. It might sting for a few seconds but then the pain goes away and you will be able to sleep with out the covers hurting. 
Linda


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

well what do i do?


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I live remote in the Alaskan bush, and don't have access to a doctor, even if I wanted to see one. In my opinion, doctors only want to prescribe drugs full of chemicals that are dangerous, and in the long run (often in the short run, too) leave you in worse shape than before. So, I rely on what we have available to us here --- plants. There are many that have wonderful antimicrobial properties, and I often make oils or salves out of them. One of my sons has fair skin and recently got sunburned. I had a salve I made from chickweed last year. If I didn't have the salve, there's usually plenty of chickweed around this time of year, so I'd just get a bunch of leaves, place them in a jar, pour boiling water over them, replace the lid loosly, and let steep at least 20 minutes. Then cool in the refrigerator, if you have one. If not, let it steep until room temperature, strain and dab on generously with a cotton ball. Chickweed is the most soothing thing I've ever tried. I think it's better than aloe. It's soothing and heal quickly. Comfrey is also wonderful. Heals very quickly and is soothing (Although Comfrey heals quicker, I think Chickweed is more soothing for burns and scrapes). Both have some antimicrobial properties, as well. Some plants have more, but still those two are good. Willow, birch and cottonwood have "nature's asprin". So, a tea or salve could also be made to use externally or internally that should help. Wild geranimu (not the cutivated kind) is soothing and good for the skin. Plantain is good, although we don't have any around here. Balm of Gilead (from cottonwood buds) is wonderful. Not as soothing as chickweed by a long shot, but it has wonderful antimicrobial properties, and when we've used it in our family, it gets rid of infection and begins healing very fast. It's the best thing I've ever used for really chapped lips and hands, so it may be what you need for your sunburn. If you don't have any on hand, you might look in the phone book for an herbalist in your area or call a local health food store to see if they have any salves with cottonwood or Balm of Gilead as an ingredient. They might also be able to recommend something else. These are just things I've used, and of course, I'm not saying that you should use it. 

I do hope you get to feeling better very soon.

Jenny


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

A sunburn with weeping blisters is as serious as any other burn, and needs medical intervention. I advise getting yourself to a doctor or hospital ASAP.

For MINOR burns, things like cucumber slices or juice, tomato slices or juice, raw potato (grated) or juice, or a paste of bicarbonate of soda and water, can be very soothing and healing. Or (if you're not allergic to it), fresh aloe vera gel slathered on will help, too. Even honey, (especially manuka honey) slathered on. Or diluted lavender essential oil, used as a spray. 

But I think you've gone beyond the stage of home remedies, to be honest. Get thee to a doctor! Preferably yesterday.


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

Amish don't go to the doctor for burns. Have you ever been to the hospital where the burn unit is?! It's HORRIBLE. Or better yet have you talked to a person who has had serious burns that went to the hospitals? They have to knock the kids out it's so horribly painful. If you want bad scars from a burn, go to the hospital. When you're having to tare bandages off (with new skin) over and over again it makes for some pretty bad scarring. There has been better cures for even major burns for years and they're just telling people they're experimenting with it now. Like honey for instance. My mother works at a big hospital and they're talking about using honey on burns like they invented it. To bad people have been using on burns for YEARS because it helps keep you hydrated. By the way, dehydration is a huge problem in burn patients. 

There was a little boy that came into the hospital my mother works at with horrid burns and the parent watched as the nurses changed the dressings. They then told the nurses and doctor to not go near their son after that and THEY took care of their child. Fact of the matter is that that little boy healed faster than a child his age with the type of burns he had normally does. Everyone thought those people were nuts but they decided to take charge themselves. People just automatically think the doctors are Gods but they only know what they've been taught. Anything outside their teachings if foreign and wrong. There's a place for doctors in our society but more times than not a doctor is not needed. I would rather have a salve created from herbs and a nice layer of wet leaves on my burns then their creams that dry up and grow into the newly grown skin. When I change my bandages, they just slip off but when the nurses change their patients bandages they have to RIP them off.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

So how did you make out with your sunburn? How did you treat it?
Linda


----------

